# You thought Indian arranged marriages were bad?



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Two men, one American and an Indian were sitting in a bar and talking about their family problems.
The Indian man said to the American, 'We have problem in India - we can't marry the one whom we love, You know my parents are forcing me to get married to this so called homely girl from a village whom I haven't even met once.' We call this arranged marriage. I don't want to marry a woman whom I don't love... I told them that openly and now have a hell lot of family problems.'

The American said, talking about love marriages... In America We can marry the one whom we love ......I'll tell you my story. 'I married a widow whom I deeply loved and dated for 3 years. After a couple of years, my father fell in love with my step-daughter and married her, so my father became my son-in-law and I became my father's father-in-law.

Legally now my daughter is my mother and my wife my grandmother. More problems occurred when I had a son. My son is my father's brother and so he is my uncle.

The situation turned worse when my father had a son. Now my father's son, my brother is my grandson. Ultimately, I have become my own grandfather and I am my own grandson....... AND YOU SAY YOU HAVE FAMILY PROBLEMS"


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

ooooh! I've got a headache!!!


----------

